# 2 Monitore -> Desktop



## steff aka sId (13. April 2004)

HI ich habe eine GForce 4 Ti4200 Grafikkarte von MSI mit analogen und digitalen Monitorausgang. Da kann ich ja ohne Probleme 2 analoge Monitore anschließen.
Meine Frage ist jetzt gibt es irgend welche toolz die es mir ermöglichen auf beiden Monitoren ein anderes Hintergrundbild einzurichten bzw. ein Hintergrundbild auf beide Monitore zu verteilen. Geht das mit der Standart NVidia Software? Wenn ja wie? Hab auch schonmal gesehen das Leute die Taskbar durchgehend auf beiden Monitoren hatten (Links Startmenü und rechts die Taskbar mit Uhr etc.) wie ist das machbar?
Greetz Steff


----------



## fluessig (13. April 2004)

Also das hab ich auch schon auf der Systems gesehen. Sollte mit den neuen Nvidia Treibern ohne Probleme machbar sein (eigentlich schon seit fast einem Jahr möglich - zumindest die Startleiste).
Leider hab ich keine 2 Monitore um das zu testen.


----------



## steff aka sId (13. April 2004)

Hehe ok dann werd ich das mal probieren. Ich meld mich hier wenns klappt.
Greetz Steff


----------



## server (14. April 2004)

Hi, 

Ich glaube, dir Suchfunktion sollte dich ansonsten auch weiterbringen, es gab schon mehrere Threads zu dem Thema 2 Monitore.


----------



## Markus Schott (14. April 2004)

Gibts es sowas auch für eine Matrox G450? Hab die Startleiste nur auf dem Primären Monitor! 

Gruß Markus


----------



## steff aka sId (14. April 2004)

Ja ich weiß das es das öfter gab aber net unter dem Gesichtspunkt bzw. hab ich nichts finden können. Ob es sowas für Maxtor oder auch ander Grafikkarten gibt weiß ich leider nicht fände ich aber auch interessant. 
Greetz Steff

P.s. hab gerade mal ein bisschen gegoogelt http://graphicssoft.about.com/b/a/043547.htm


----------

